# First rabbit



## Bl69aze (Dec 9, 2017)

thought it was going to be abit of a struggle but nope he took it down no problem 














Not as big of a bulge as I’d like though, the rabbit was 500~g


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 9, 2017)

feed it a few flemish giant, they're the size of a medium dog.


----------



## pinefamily (Dec 9, 2017)

We've got NZ giants breeding, or waiting for them to breed lol. Babies should be just the right size for most of our pythons, and maybe a couple of our monitors.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Dec 9, 2017)

mind shipping a few?


----------

